# Short movie with GOLD



## JacquesMathias (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys!

This is a little animation short i'm working on, and it's NOT mixed yet, and the movie needs some adjustments that will be done yet...I did all the sound designer and music. Could you all please listening to it and give me some feedback? All the comments would be really apreciated, because this is the first time i'm mixing something with Gold, so.... :roll: 

1 ) Just for the music: in the Myspace

http://www.myspace.com/jacquesmathias

Listen or download the " The Boy short movie".

2 ) To watch the movie go to:

http://66.235.212.137/~vi-contr/Boy_Short_first_preview_02.wmv (http://66.235.212.137/~vi-contr/Boy_Sho ... iew_02.wmv) 


Thanks in advance to all! :smile: 

Jacques.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 13, 2006)

One of the better cues I have heard with Gold. You write very well.

The link does not work for the visual.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2006)

The music was cool, but the yahoo link doesn't work =/


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 13, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Mar 14 said:


> One of the better cues I have heard with Gold. You write very well.
> 
> The link does not work for the visual.




Thanks Craig! Coming from you it is really good to hear... :wink: 
I like to study the big orchestral scores. I wrote everything before programming trying to get closed of the real situation, actualy, scores that could be played by an orchestra.

Ok . THAT ONE is HOT : it's just a briefcase:

http://uk.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc//home

SIGN IN with

ID demosjmathias
Password : jacquesmathias

and download from the folder "The boy short movie" the file "Boy_Short_first_preview_02" 


Please let me know if it's ok!

Best!


----------



## lux (Mar 14, 2006)

Really nice Jacques, I've heard just the music, very convincing. 

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 14, 2006)

Getting to the movie is difficult. There has to be a better way to show this.

Again the music is very good, I am surprised there are not more responses.


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds good, Jacques. Nice use of the horn swells and good 'arc' of the piece.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 14, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 15 said:


> Getting to the movie is difficult. There has to be a better way to show this.
> 
> Again the music is very good, I am surprised there are not more responses.




Craig, you really encourage me keep writing. I've started my oficial composer career last week at 8th March 2006 :razz: That is because i don't have my site yet. Of course i've worked like musician before...playing with rock/jazz bands at clubs, arranging, producing songs, i've also played classical music for some years, etc... and worked like an engineer for a living, but sincerely, i can't suport record any band anymore... :shock: at least for some years.  No composing make me depressed. So what i can do is try compose for a living. The cool part working like an engineer and pressing buttons was that i've learned open my ears to the opinions from everybody...something i couldn't do when i was young. That is because i want sincerous feedback. Thanks again!

About the video this one is working:

http://rapidshare.de/files/15514798/Boy_Short_first_preview_02.wmv.html (http://rapidshare.de/files/15514798/Boy ... 2.wmv.html)

*When you click scroll down and click FREE at end of page...So you wait 20 seconds until you see a code in the middle of the page, just type it and download!*
I hope it works!

Jacques


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 14, 2006)

File /files/15514798/...ew_02.wmv.html not found.

I did hear the music though - very cool Jacques! The erratic hits were an interesting twist to the heroic approach.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 14, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Mar 15 said:


> File /files/15514798/...ew_02.wmv.html not found.
> 
> I did hear the music though - very cool Jacques! The erratic hits were an interesting twist to the heroic approach.


Thanks Frederick!

hmmm...looks like it isn't working yet...I got download it and some guys from soundsonline forum...I'm sorry for that.


IF SOMEONE REALLY WANTS TO WATCH IT LET ME KNOW THAT I CAN SEND AN E-MAIL ! :roll: 

Thanks again!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 14, 2006)

Link is working like i've explained above...


*When you click scroll down and click FREE at end of page...So you wait 20 seconds until you see a code in the middle of the page, just type it and download! *


http://rapidshare.de/files/15514798/Boy_Short_first_preview_02.wmv.html (http://rapidshare.de/files/15514798/Boy ... 2.wmv.html)


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 15, 2006)

I can see the movie. Funny, is is your animation?

As you asked for feedback ... the instruments need much more tweaking for me, especially the low winds.

In the whole the music could be nearer at some parts.

Keep on going! :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Jacques - that's a lot of hoops to jump through to see a video! I did see it though - personally I thought the music fit fine. Good job!

I went ahead and hosted this on a separate server for direct download so everyone else can see it:

http://66.235.212.137/~vi-contr/Boy_Short_first_preview_02.wmv (http://66.235.212.137/~vi-contr/Boy_Sho ... iew_02.wmv)

Enjoy!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks fred for hosting-i couldnt get it to work before.

I thought the piece worked much better with the flick, which is great.

awesome work!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks *Evan*! I'm glad you liked! It's not ok yet, did you realize that the boy's voice wasn't recorded yet? The whole mix needs to be done, it was really a quick overview before mixing.

*Frederick*, thank you very much man... :wink: 

Best!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok,


got to watch the video, basically a nice job though i have some critiques.

The opening could be more mysterious if you used more than just low strings. A thin high string and some winds would create a larger aura for a desolate looking planet. A simple swell into the character landing is probably better then the jutted one. The section where he attacks the creature and becomes a hero is good, but it lasts too long as our hero is then put in immediate danger at 33 seconds. I almost feel the end should be comic as this was all imagination and he really is not a hero, but that's a directors choice.


----------



## Thonex (Mar 15, 2006)

Oi Jacques!! Tudo Bem?

Nice writing and attention to detail.. and nice mix too.

All around a great job. I also loved the other string arrangement on your site.

Great work!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 15, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 15 said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> got to watch the video, basically a nice job though i have some critiques.
> ...



Hey Craig!

Nice comments and aproach! I've learned much with them! :wink: 

Basically all the moods were determined by the directors. There will be more episodes, so they want create an aura of "dream children" in other episodes. So it's important at the end the "beatiful" feeling...although i wanted really to create something more hilarious at end!  But they wanted something more "clean" and not hilarious. These are personage's characteristics they want keep in all episodes.

About the INTRO, it's not done yet. I already had realized that i could use something more than just low woods and strings. Good point! I had thought creating some atmosphere not very exposed and loud, but darkness ,with my new toy, Reaktor 5.

About the hero theme followed by the dangerous mood and their time were a director's idea, although i agree with you, i would like to put the hero in danger a bit before...

It's very nice to discuss about it! 

Best!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 15, 2006)

Thonex @ Wed Mar 15 said:


> Oi Jacques!! Tudo Bem?
> 
> Nice writing and attention to detail.. and nice mix too.
> 
> ...



Tudo bem THonex! E com vocÃª, tudo bem tambÃ©m? E aÃ­, trabalhando bastante em LA?

Man, thanks for the nice comments! These one were my first job in a movie...I've many things to learn yet. But, that's it! Let's keep studying!

Best!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 15, 2006)

Very good work Jacques! The piece fits the movie and it's also very well written and produced. Well done!!


----------



## Thonex (Mar 16, 2006)

JacquesMathias @ Wed Mar 15 said:


> Tudo bem THonex! E com vocÃª, tudo bem tambÃ©m? E aÃ­, trabalhando bastante em LA?


Tudo Bem!

Eu estou trabalhando bastante em Los Angleles, mas meu portuguÃªs nÃ£o estÃ¡ a mesma coisa :shock: ... eu esqueci a maioria de meu PortuguÃªs 20 anos atrÃ¡s quando eu deixei Sao Paulo (eu vivi lÃ¡ por 3 anos durante High School).

Ate logo,

T


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 16, 2006)

Thonex @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> JacquesMathias @ Wed Mar 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Tudo bem THonex! E com vocÃª, tudo bem tambÃ©m? E aÃ­, trabalhando bastante em LA?
> ...



Que legal! Quer dizer que vocÃª esteve por aqui! Realmente quando deixamos de usar uma lÃ­ngua a esquecemos rapidamente! Mas aparentemente o seu portuguÃªs estÃ¡ Ã³timo! NÃ£o posso dizer o mesmo do meu inglÃªs, estou estudando sÃ³ tem um ano..hehe
Tenho muita vontade de morar em LA, quem sabe um dia nos vemos por aÃ­!

Um abraÃ§o!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 16, 2006)

This cue shows that the library can handle quite a bit. Very good.

I went back to writing things out on paper too. Makes a big difference imo.

Best,

Jose


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 16, 2006)

josejherring @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> This cue shows that the library can handle quite a bit. Very good.
> 
> I went back to writing things out on paper too. Makes a big difference imo.
> 
> ...





Hey Jose!

Thanks! I think that almost all orchestral sample libraries with latest features from Kontakt, Giga Studio, Halion....and others can sounds very well. From my point of view, an orchestra has your own language. If we are gone work in a "pop orchestral arrangement" that's ok, just load and play, because normally we have drums, guitars, eletronic instruments, loops etc...The orchestra is used just like a sauce :mrgreen: (but if you don't work hard it yet sound weird...)
But in a "just orchestral piece", our ears doesn't lie, if something is wrong from the arrangement point of view, if we are trying to write something that a good orchestrator nerver will write we realize it in a first moment...first audition. That is because i try to write everything before programming, and by the way while i work i study...  

Best!


----------



## gravehill (Mar 16, 2006)

JacquesMathias @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > JacquesMathias @ Wed Mar 15 said:
> ...



Ajattelin itsekin sanoa tÃ¤hÃ¤n vÃ¤liin ettÃ¤ Ã¤Ã¤liÃ¶ Ã¤lÃ¤ lyÃ¶, Ã¶Ã¶liÃ¤ lÃ¤ikkyy! :wink:


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 16, 2006)

gravehill @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> JacquesMathias @ Thu Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex @ Thu Mar 16 said:
> ...





LOL :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

[schild=18 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]SUBTITLES PLEASE !!!!!!!![/schild]


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the open as is (I wouldn't add high strings or winds) and I really like the way the music hits the boy landing. But I agree with Craig about the music needing to shift from heroic sooner.

The only thing that really bugs me is the ending chord. IMO it's too much of a resolve. I'm exposing my lack of sophistication here, but I'd end with that mode that has the sharp 4 in it. To me, that's the fantasy scale. Maybe bells playing a repeating line, hitting that sharp 4 somewhere in there.

I don't mean to sound critical, as I love the composition and orchestration. The sound is great.

I'm also jealous. I'm doing a computer animation pilot right now and it doesn't look anywhere near as well done as your project. That animation is beautiful! It's depressing me! :mrgreen: 

- Mike Greene


----------



## Thonex (Mar 16, 2006)

JacquesMathias @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> NÃ£o posso dizer o mesmo do meu inglÃªs, estou estudando sÃ³ tem um ano..hehe
> Tenho muita vontade de morar em LA, quem sabe um dia nos vemos por aÃ­!
> 
> Um abraÃ§o!



Putz meu!!

Seu inglÃªs Ã© muito melhor que meu peortuguese.!!!

Hope to see you in LA one day :smile: 

T


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 16, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> I like the open as is (I wouldn't add high strings or winds) and I really like the way the music hits the boy landing. - Mike Greene



It's interesting how we all see things, the way the boy hits to me is a give away before it happens, becasue of how the music is jagged before we see him, so i would choose not score it that way. It's a subtle detail but it is worth noting. The intro is personal taste, I feel it needs a little more from an orchestral basis, you don't.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, it is funny how we have completely opposite opinions on both those points! Based on the number of changes and revisions clients have been making me do lately, I'm not going to proclaim that I'm the one who's right! :mrgreen: 

- Mike Greene


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 16, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> I like the open as is (I wouldn't add high strings or winds) and I really like the way the music hits the boy landing. But I agree with Craig about the music needing to shift from heroic sooner.
> 
> The only thing that really bugs me is the ending chord. IMO it's too much of a resolve. I'm exposing my lack of sophistication here, but I'd end with that mode that has the sharp 4 in it. To me, that's the fantasy scale. Maybe bells playing a repeating line, hitting that sharp 4 somewhere in there.
> 
> ...




Hey Mike! Thanks for the comments! You aren't sounding much critical not at all. Don't worrie...I'm a little upseted only... :mrgreen: I'm kidding!~

Like i said, it's interesting and healthy to listen how other composers would aproach the same thing. It bring us some ideas that after some days working on a same project we can't find a new way anymore...I went to the bed with that 55 sec. repeting without stop in my mind...It took me 3 days...


Craig, about the initial part, i thought about a lot of things...more sophisticated certainly...but...Do you know when you feel that you could be done more but you already are satisfied with what you've done? Is this happens with you sometime? I did just that phrase at begin BUT i thought, well let's end that orhestral aproach, and after that i'm gone use some "FX crazy sci-fi stuff" to complement....But when i've finished, i felt that it could be interesting keep the old cliche "less is more"... :mrgreen: Something more simple...to increase the impact when the boy hits the floor... 

And the directors said...Don't change one note...IT's exactly what we had in mind! And you know...I want do the other episodes and shorts with them... :mrgreen: so...It's better agree with them...  
Best!

Thanks to all comments!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 16, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> Yeah, it is funny how we have completely opposite opinions on both those points! Based on the number of changes and revisions clients have been making me do lately, I'm not going to proclaim that I'm the one who's right! :mrgreen:
> 
> - Mike Greene




That's true man...

You know...I've been recording some bands and sometimes making some song arrangements to singers, bands. At the begin i always tried to bring new ideas to the "client"...after some years i realized that they didn't care about my ideas...  They just wanted me to put in pratice what they had in mind and didn't have the thecnical condition to do. SO i realized that really there is a LOT of aproachs on the same thing!!! Bringing this concept to my scoring experiences, dealing with a director, no matter how many notes and crazy textures i've created, they just want feel good with i've done...Even if it has one chord..hehe :mrgreen: 


Best!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 16, 2006)

JacquesMathias @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> Mike Greene @ Thu Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > And the directors said...Don't change one note...IT's exactly what we had in mind! And you know...I want do the other episodes and shorts with them... :mrgreen: so...It's better agree with them...
> ...



that's the bottom line


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 16, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> JacquesMathias @ Thu Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Greene @ Thu Mar 16 said:
> ...



Certainly...


----------



## men (Mar 24, 2006)

jacques hi brother,
the link is working on yahoo with your id and pass.Its really good.I see there you are having problems to upload any files,maybe you can use www.uploadhut.com its really fast and good..
No this site doesnt belong to me 
I just wanna help..

Take Care


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 24, 2006)

men @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> jacques hi brother,
> the link is working on yahoo with your id and pass.Its really good.I see there you are having problems to upload any files,maybe you can use www.uploadhut.com its really fast and good..
> No this site doesnt belong to me
> I just wanna help..
> ...



Hey Men!

Thank you very much! I'm gone try use this link today...have you ever tried it?

Thanks for listening also!

Best to you!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice cue Jacques...itÂ´s very Craigist stille :wink: !!!


Hoooo , I was forgeting...congratulation for me , I was able to login  !!!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 24, 2006)

leogardini @ Sat Mar 25 said:


> Nice cue Jacques...itÂ´s very Craigist stille :wink: !!!
> 
> 
> Hoooo , I was forgeting...congratulation for me , I was able to login  !!!




Is it a Craigist style :?: I'm not sure if i've understood correctly (sorry if not :neutral: ) , but if you are speaking about Craig , i take it like a compliment. I hadn't listened Craig's work before join VI Forum, but listening his work everything i can say is that he's a great and inspired musician, and if some of my work remember what such composer does, it's a great thing to my humble career, and particularly my first piece to some movie, and my first with EW GOLD! :smile: Maybe the fact we both have had our initial contact with music through guitars make us think similarly!

Thanks for listening Leogardini!

All the best for you man!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes , exactly...I meant a ScoreDog compliment :wink: !!!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 26, 2006)

Ey Jacques,

I love this cue you've done! Great textures and movements! Great job, mate!

Cheers,


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 26, 2006)

Sid_Barnhoorn @ Sun Mar 26 said:


> Ey Jacques,
> 
> I love this cue you've done! Great textures and movements! Great job, mate!
> 
> Cheers,




Hi Sid!

Thanks for listening, i really apreciatte your nice coments and enthusiasm! :smile: This was my first work for a short and with EW GOLD and all the responses i had here are beyond of what i was expecting! I did not expect to get such good feedback from you all. Everything i can say is, thanks guys! I'm really starting my composer career now, and i'm not sure what is going to happen with me, so nice comments make strong to keep trying!

Thanks!

All the best!


----------

